# Coriander Prawns



## Kahuna (Aug 9, 2010)

We often use this recipe, substituting the prawns for red claw.

Ingredients

•	8 very large raw prawns
•	1 tablespoon sweet chilli sauce
•	1 teaspoon ground coriander
•	1 tomato, diced
•	125 mL (1/2 cup) olive oil
•	80 mL (1/3 cup) lime juice
•	2 tablespoons roughly chopped coriander
•	3 garlic cloves, crushed

Remove the prawn heads. Butterfly and remove poo tube.

In a large bowl mix sweet chilli sauce with half of the olive oil, ground coriander, half the garlic and half the lime juice. Chuck in the prawns, toss 'em around, cover and leave to marinate in the fridge for half an hour or so.

To make the dressing mix the remaining garlic, lime juice and olive oil in a bowl with the diced tomato and roughly chopped coriander.

Lightly oil the BBQ plate/grill. Fire the BBQ up; get the plate nice and hot. Throw the prawns on, cut side down, brushing with marinade between mouthfuls of cold beer. Give 'em 1 to 2 minutes each side, or until cooked through.

Drizzle some dressing over the prawns and season with salt and pepper to taste.

Enjoy!


----------

